# Sdaji Revealed... (Pics DUW) Oh and a Death Adder...



## Snow1369 (Apr 28, 2008)

I found out where he's been... EATING!!!

Here are some pics to prove my case...
Ahhh... Pizza fit for, Sdaji?





Mmm... This tastes really bad




Now for Dessert... Start out with simple icecream and raw eggs




Add some vinigar




Sdaji's FAVOURITE... Live insects




A touch of pepper and the meal is complete




Dig in 




Are you sure?




Mmmm..... Icecream




Tastes okay to me but.... I'm Sdaji!





There we have it a nice lil story line....

OH and the death adder pics.. Now these were NOT taken the same day that crazy meal was... This was a alcohol free night....





















Sdaji lovers... Eat your heart out   Enjoy!
Cheers
Snow!


----------



## hornet (Apr 28, 2008)

:O:O:O snow, did you get my poor sdaji drunk and feed him bugs?


----------



## Hetty (Apr 28, 2008)

Tasty!

I think the death adder got a better meal :lol:


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 28, 2008)

Oh wow! Those are some pretty bad pictures! :lol:


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Apr 28, 2008)

oh that death adder is sexy.. nice shots i bet you have an awesome camera


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 28, 2008)

Those are some hardcore pics man. :shock:


----------



## Vixen (Apr 28, 2008)

Lmao


----------



## alex_c (Apr 28, 2008)

interesting meal lol:lol:


----------



## Lozza (Apr 28, 2008)

LMAO :lol: that's a pretty gross dish Sdaji! Did it taste better than the BBQ rats? Nice adder though


----------



## Tatelina (Apr 28, 2008)

Ewwwwww. What a way to ruin ice cream. 

So we've had mice and bugs...what next?


----------



## WombleHerp (Apr 28, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm yummy  

lol i bet i would eat that



hehe

Nat


----------



## WombleHerp (Apr 28, 2008)

P.S

that is a super awesome shirt, i wants it!


----------



## jas468 (Apr 28, 2008)

Did it taste like Macadamia Nut Ice cream, Sdaji?


----------



## hozy6 (Apr 28, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> Ewwwwww. What a way to ruin ice cream.
> 
> So we've had mice and bugs...what next?



lmao ruin the ice cream he just made it ten times better yuuuuummmmmyyyyyy


----------



## caustichumor (Apr 28, 2008)

The mealies would have been better suited to the pizza....


----------



## dragon lady (Apr 28, 2008)

Oh dear.....maybe you are now the master of meal worms...hey D man!


----------



## Snow1369 (Apr 28, 2008)

I think he liked it


----------



## dragon lady (Apr 28, 2008)

wouldnt sock me either!


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 28, 2008)

bloody hell ............thats a tummy turner !


----------



## Pandora (Apr 28, 2008)

The man is a disposal unit. 

Now try giving him some TOFU ! :shock: I think his reaction to a tofu dish may be one to photograph instead.


----------



## richardsc (Apr 28, 2008)

hope u chewed those meal worms up,u dont want them to chew out of you,pmsl


----------



## horsenz (Apr 28, 2008)

sdaji are you going soft in your old age no alcohol consumed and is that all you ate where you not feeling well you normally do better than that


----------



## skunk (Apr 28, 2008)

*** me.. u put an azn to shame mate.
i dont think id eat mealworms.
give me panther anyday tho !


----------



## Chrisreptile (Apr 28, 2008)

In Pic 8 there looks like there is a baby bird on the spoon lol.

Sure that egg hadn't been incubating for a week or two? pmsl


----------



## callith (Apr 28, 2008)

Yum


----------



## Renagade (Apr 29, 2008)

how stoned were you guys? they are some chronic munchies.


----------



## cement (Apr 29, 2008)

Hmm I feel sick, and it s not from the photos....................


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 29, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> Ewwwwww. What a way to ruin ice cream.
> 
> So we've had mice and bugs...what next?



It was surprisingly good, believe it or not. I knew the mealworms would be good, I put egg on ice-cream sometimes, I quite like that, I expected the pepper to be bad but I could hardly taste it and if anything it was good, but the biggest surprise what the vinegar! I thought it would be terrible, but it was actually very good!



jas468 said:


> Did it taste like Macadamia Nut Ice cream, Sdaji?



No, not really.



lozza said:


> LMAO :lol: that's a pretty gross dish Sdaji! Did it taste better than the BBQ rats? Nice adder though



Hmm... better than BBQ rats? Good questions... apples and oranges I suppose. It's difficult to compare meat to a sundae!



herpsrule said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm yummy
> 
> lol i bet i would eat that
> 
> ...



Prove it! 



dragon lady said:


> Oh dear.....maybe you are now the master of meal worms...hey D man!



If eating something makes one the master of it, I am the master of many, many things!



horsenz said:


> sdaji are you going soft in your old age no alcohol consumed and is that all you ate where you not feeling well you normally do better than that



I hope I'm not going soft! I ate all that was served to me! If you think I'm going soft I suggest you cook me some dinner, bitch! 



skunk said:


> *** me.. u put an azn to shame mate.
> i dont think id eat mealworms.
> give me panther anyday tho !



Proudly! 
Give me panther too! I think zebra and pineapple pies would be good, or rhino and banana, dolphin and mulberry, or schoolgirl and cheese. Lots of new pie varieties. The cheap brands can harvest kids from public schools, the high-priced stuff can be harvested from the exclusive schools.


----------



## horsenz (Apr 30, 2008)

.



..

.



I hope I'm not going soft! I ate all that was served to me! If you think I'm going soft I suggest you cook me some dinner, bitch! 
ok anytime you are game you be here you know the place and well i think sometime in june 


.


----------



## thepythonpit (Apr 30, 2008)

hahaha thats great ,,,
that pizza looked unreal 1 of the best if seen in years 
where did he get it from ??? yum yum


----------



## euphorion (Apr 30, 2008)

omgoodness, how very amusing! lovely DA too


----------



## mysnakesau (Apr 30, 2008)

EEwwwww, even the pizza looks bad


----------



## natrix (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey sdaji , looks like you should cash in here man ....get some tee shirts made up , do a CD
of you talking about reptiles over a back-beat , some posters etc & off you go.......


----------



## Sdaji (May 1, 2008)

natrix said:


> Hey sdaji , looks like you should cash in here man ....get some tee shirts made up , do a CD
> of you talking about reptiles over a back-beat , some posters etc & off you go.......



Interested in being my manager?  Send me a PM


----------



## JJS. (May 1, 2008)

> Ewwwwww. What a way to ruin ice cream


 
Ice cream- What a way to ruin the mealworms


----------

